# Showmanship and Halter



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
So for your questions on showmanship: if you're going Western at a small local show what you have planned to wear is great. The difference between the horse English v Western is what they wear. 

Generally showing English you use your normal english bridle and style the mane either in a nice running braid or bad it (depending on the length). You would wear English show attire: Light breeches, shirt, hunt coat (sometimes waived in very hot weather) and tall boots (or paddock boots with half chaps). 

In western the horse wears a nice leather halter or a show halter (you can get ones with lots o silver bling, but a clean simple one is fine too) and a matching leather lead. 

For your situation, I would instead band the horses mane. Don't do two running braids if he/she has a patch missing, it will look tacky. Much better to just band it (can usually hide bald patches better) 

As for the actual movements, best bet is to youtube some vids on the quartering system. Practice squaring up, walking and trotting off in time with you, not lollygagging a few steps behind. Practice pivots away from you. Practice halting from a walk and from a trot. Along with all of this: no touching your horse in the class! So work on not touching him for the movements when practicing. 

Most of all remember to stand tall in your class, smile and look confident! Even if your horse doesn't perform all the movements perfectly, if you give a good performance of it then you will still do well. My trainer used to say, showmanship is judged 20% on the horse, 80% on the human 


As for halter, this class is jousting the horses based off the breed standard for conformation. You'll want to turn them out the same as for showmanship (clean, brushed mane/ tail, etc) but it is much simpler, and you really only need to know how to walk, trot and set up for this (you can pick up your horses feet in halter for this)

Hope this helps. Look up the quartering system. You'll need it for showmanship and a video will be easier to visualize than me rambling..


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, very helpfull  Say heres Her mane 


__________ --------------- _________
| mane | NoMane | Mane | 


If that makes sense, she rubbed it off on the hay ring, i'm hoping it'll grow out enough to put in a running braid, if not i'll band. Its starting to grow nicely.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Oops that didn't come out right


________ ------------ ________ 
| Mane | No mane | Mane |


I tried to fix my little Diagram , but you get the point ?


----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

If you are young enough for 4-H that would be a great place to learn how to show at showmanship. If you are over 18 you could contact a 4-H group and join them when they practice for showmanship. Go to lots of shows and study the winners. Watch the way they move, dress, groom, etc. and practice practice practice. Whenever you are leading your horses practice.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll just add that if you have any questions about how you añd your horse were scored, do not be afraid to ask the judge. In every local show I've seen, the judges are very willing to provide guidance, especially to newcomers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

